
South Korean Web Hosting Provider Pays $1M in Ransomware Demand - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/south-korean-web-hosting-provider-pays-1-million-in-ransomware-demand/
======
rak00n
Could it be prevented through regular updates?

